# Rawshooter



## NikonNEO90 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I have been looking for months now for a way to use my *RAW(**NEF)* files from my *Nikon* *D9'* on Rawshooter, i have heard you can merge Rawshooter with Photo shop but i don't want to do that i just want to manualy update my copy of rawshooter somehow. 

I know it is possible i just dont know how my brother has told me i can do it and he is mutch better on computers than i am he just has been to busy to get around to do it for me and he tried explaining it to me once but i didnt under stand a word of it. is there any way you could help me to get my *D9'*'s formats to work on it because i have grown attached to the program and i dont really want to leave it.  I use a mixture of programs Rawshooter to convert my raws to jpegs or tiffs then to photo shop if needed.

Thank you for your time i would apreishiete an help you could give me

Also has any one els been in this situation.

John


----------



## DonRicklin (Apr 8, 2009)

I have moved this to the lounge, because it is not a Lightroom question.

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 8, 2009)

Unfortunately John, we're a Lightroom forum, full of people who know about Lightroom, rather than people who hack old programs, so you probably won't find the help you're looking for here.  On the other hand, if you have any questions about Lightroom, we'll be pleased to help.

FWIW, I googled RawShooter update hack and came up with a few pages which may provide the information you need.


----------

